# QR25 swap



## kill_0_zap (Mar 1, 2007)

i looking at trying a unique swap by dropping a QR25 into either a S13 or S14. the reasons i am looking at the QR is its great torque base, and i believe that it would do very well in a rear drive platform. i used to own a 03 spec-v, but it lost am argument with an inclining s-curv and a ditch. i loved the spec-v but i thought that a motor with that much torque should be going to the rear wheels.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

seems like a really nice platform. will you be doing all motor or turbo upgrade on this. swap? i personally would just choose the ka-t or the sr. a bored out ka is bad ass. and thats from the words of an sr lover.


----------



## kill_0_zap (Mar 1, 2007)

*I know, I know*

i first fell in love with the SR in me se 2.0, i kn ow the ka is a bad ass when properly worked over, i am curious what i could do with a QR, the whole unbeaten path and all, im a long time nissan fan but i have just started seriosly looking at the silvia series. if you have any specific pros and cons between the SR, K, and QR that would be great. I am sick and tired of front wheel drive, gimme rear, and power! o and on the boosted question i was thinking a twin-scroll supercharger might make it fun, because the QR does'nt have a high enough redline to make full use of a turbo, again just a different direction, might be a big disaster but thats part of the fun right?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah fun will be very much. it doesnt hurt to try. and i personally never really drove the qr so im not to familiar. but theres gotta be a way to increae rev to that motor. so that the turbo can run well. HOW high does it redline?


----------



## kill_0_zap (Mar 1, 2007)

*QR is fun!*

i would suggest to go test drive a se-r spec-v then cause the QR has (with intake and exaust) about 180lbft of tourque and 200hp which is available at or before 2000 rpm. the rev limit is only 6500 due to the long stroke and relitivly fragile internals, but when mated to the 6 speed in the se-r you dont run out of power for a while, i personnaly had mine up to 155 then i backed off couse the car got a little floaty at that speed! boost wise im thinkin of a twin screw supercharger due to the fact that they have the propreties of both worlds, is a crank drivin blower and compressor at the same time. trying to source one either from wipple or AMG. should be fast!


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

would be nice to be the first. the QR lately has been taking front stage in Nissan swaps for its torque capability.


----------

